# J.w. Benson Pocket Watch



## Mort1414 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all I have just become the owner of a J.W. Benson gold pocket watch i no absolutely nothing about it and don't no if it works, what would be the best way to proceed in seeing if it works and maybe getting it restored.

It has the best London make mark on it so am I right in believing it has a British made Movement?

Thanks


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Pictures will help people on here a great deal


----------



## Mort1414 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will try and find a way to get some pictures up but currently only have my iPhone to access the forum.

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the best way to proceed to see if it works might be to wind it up? :lol:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't verified this but I believe Benson only produced their own movements for a short period in the early days.

With an established name and reputation for quality they then selected high quality movements and cases - both usually badged in their own name. I have a J W Benson Tropical wrist watch - which has a 'Made in England' Smiths movement and a Dennison waterproof case.

Bensons also used Swiss movements so a photo' of the movement and any case markings will be needed to determine the parentage of your watch.

If you are going to try running the movement I would suggest just a few revolutions of the crown to begin with - just enough to see if the movement is working (may need a gentle 'flick of the wrist' to set it in motion.

If it runs - get it serviced before using it in earnest.


----------

